# Gravely 5665 fuel tank replacement



## Mgamache88 (Feb 3, 2020)

Trying to find a suitable replacement for the missing fuel tank on my 5665. It does not need to be period correct. Just something to fuel the machine. Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OEM fuel tank is still available, but you're not going to like the price... Gravely part# 010636 (Superseded to 08575100)

Starts at around $225 and runs as high as $275

Here's a link to a PDF copy of your parts manual, if you don't have it.
https://www.gravelymanuals.com/pdf/5000_Series_IPL_19800600.pdf


----------



## Ewcucchi (Aug 7, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> OEM fuel tank is still available, but you're not going to like the price... Gravely part# 010636 (Superseded to 08575100)
> 
> Starts at around $225 and runs as high as $275
> 
> ...


There isn’t much to it. May find something cheaper to strap into the mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Sam Weiss (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi ya I recently acquired a gravely 5665 professional series walk behind tractor. It seems to be in really good shape although I only got the tractor itself with no attachments other than a seat that has the steering wheel and the rear tires turn. As soon as I got it home I cleaned it up with pressure washer check the fluids and put a hot battery on it. Did not turn over with the key so I do believe when we replace the solenoid and check all the wiring to make sure it's legit .. I did however go ahead and put the jumper box on it and jump the starter to make sure the motor is turned over and freed up this is after I pulled the plug and put some oil in the top the cylinder just to make sure everything was nice and moved up so nothing was turning over dry turns over great it's got weak fire but I'd say the points need to be adjusted. As to why I got it I really don't know my wife thinks I'm crazy want to kind of get an idea of the value and maybe even a place to take it to it's not something I really need nor do I have the room for more of an impulse trade than anything although it is very cool I do plan on getting it to run just because I want I kind of want to see it in action but without no attachments it's kind of difficult keeping it upright and what not


----------

